# Toslink question



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

OK, here's the setup:

Macbook>TADAC>pre. 

The macbook's headphone jack doubles as a mini-toslink output. My question is....is there a difference in the quality of signal coming out of that fiber optic wire? Apple has a small wireless device called Airport Express that has the same mini-toslink output. I can wirelessly send iTunes to the Airport Express and then from there to the dac. This would save me from plugging the cord in and out all the time.

The airport express is pretty cheap, and I'm just wondering if I will be sacrificing anything. Is there anyway it could add to the noise floor? I'm thinking it should be the exact same signal as what's coming from the macbook.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jonathon Janusz (Nov 22, 2008)

A quick link from the Apple Core on audiocircle (been lurking around there lately):

http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=72516.0


----------



## rsa (Dec 9, 2008)

An Airport Express setup can be improved upon, but it's inexpensive, convenient and provides acceptable S/PDIF output to a DAC. It's what I use (with the addition of a Monarchy Audio DIP between the Airport Express and my DAC) and I'm happy. 

Start hanging out at Computer Audio Asylum. Do some searches.

Take a look at Stereophile's review of the Airport Express.


> *The beauty of this unassuming component, however, is its S/PDIF data output, which allows the AirPort Express to assume a respectable role in a true high-end audio system.*


Stewart


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Interesting, thanks.

That Stereophile link explains the delay I'm getting with it then. It truly is handy, but a little buggy so far.


----------

